
California Home to Quarter of Top 100 Alt Search Engines - python_kiss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_alternative_search_engines_geography.php
======
python_kiss
Read/WriteWeb is a great blog. I recommend that anyone interested in startups
should subscribe to Richard's rss. He usually writes analytical articles on
startups (very different from TC, Mashable, GigaOm, etc). Enjoy,

